# é possível aprender português e espanhol ao mesmo tempo.



## regalsun

Olá a todos,
  Tenho aprendido português desde Março 2006, e acho que aprendi muito, mas não sou fluente (nem perto , um dia talvez), mas gostaria de perguntar a vocês que falam ambos idiomas, se seria difícil de aprender espanhol também, sem perder o português que eu já aprendi. O que vocês acham? Muito obrigado.


----------



## Agate

My opinion is that it could be a very good idea to tackle both languages
simultaneously.  I think you will strengthen your knowledge of Portuguese
while learning Spanish.  Learning another language is always exciting and I think that  new excitement will help you to advance quickly.  I am giving this advice from experience since I do speak several languages and am always
working on more than one at a time!  Suerte!


----------



## Denis555

It is a good idea and certainly a tempting one! But be on the lookout for the language interference that will come along with it!

The more similar the languages the more language interference you'll get. It is as simple as that. So this is something to watch out for especially when you're in an active role, i. e. speaking and writing as opposed to listening and reading.

But apart from that, the knowledge you already have will help you an awful lot with the new language!


----------



## Fluteroo

I bet it was a lucky choice for you to have started from the furthermost and latest romance, Portuguese, "A Ultima Flor do Lácio"; since as a speaker of English you hold already the french scare that the normand invasion left into your native tongue, so a little hard work at Spanish and you will be sailing along the whole latin seas with the best possible winds. ¡Buen Viaje!    A first tip, keep Portuguese as your keyboard language and  write your Ñs with the nasal accent like in ão, You are on business, Mate!


----------



## Nanon

Here are some examples of "interferences", as Denis555 says. Some of them are funny, sometimes one feels ashamed...

My experience is that sometimes I contaminate Spanish, which I speak fluently, with Portuguese because of the concentration it has taken for me to learn Portuguese seriously and to dissociate Portuguese from Spanish. So when I started to study Portuguese (and even now...) my speech was plagued with Spanish. But now errors and doubts also go backwards!... 

Otherwise, I would say "¡Adelante! ¡Bienvenido a bordo!"  E divirta-se com a gramática e as palavras que atrapalham!... 

By the way, Fluteroo is right, the Portuguese keyboard is extremely convenient for more than one Romance language. If you decide to write French, you will also be able to write Ç, and all accents in upper case (with a French keyboard, you can't)!...


----------



## IsaC

Well, probably I am the only one who thiks that is not a good idea. These are two similar languages and I have no doubt that if you start learning spanish now you will mix the languages and confuse yourself. You can get to a point where you have difficulties distinguishing what is portuguese and spanish.

I've been learning spanish and because I'm a portuguese native the fact of being so similar of course helps a lot but sometimes confuses because of false friends and many many things that are different.
I always think that the most advantage and also the most difficulties learning spanish are the fact of being two similar languages.

So my advice is that you should finish learning portuguese and when you feel fluent then you can start with spanish, or that is a risk that it can harm your portuguese.

And don't forget that the sounds are very different even when the words are equal, so I think it could confuse you a lot!

But if you want it go forward, learning languages is never too much! And of course, we are here to help!


----------



## brasileirinho

olá,

Eu acredito que aprender espanhol e portugues ao mesmo tempo é bom, mas requer muita atenção. Eu como brasileiro, e estudante de espanhol, o digo por experiencia própria. Apesar da língua portuguesa já estar embasada, me confundo várias vezes, misturo as duas línguas e erro muito. Um estrangeiro tem uma visão diferente da nossa, falantes nativos, que por costume sempre tentam adequar a lingua estrangeira o mais perto possivel da sua.

Finalmente respondendo à sua questão, acho uma idéia interessante, mas que requer atenção, já que você provavelmente irá sofrer muita influencia do português para resolver questões em espanhol, uma vez que são linguas muito parecidas.

Boa sorte, and we are here to help you.


----------



## regalsun

Muito obrigado a todos pelas repostas. Deveria ser uma viagem interessante, mas eu vou falar ambos idiomas competentemente!


----------



## Denis555

Uma outra coisa:
Aprender espanhol para um nativo de português não é necessariamente a mesma coisa de aprender espanhol para um estrangeiro que estuda português. Os erros que os nativos cometem aprendendo uma língua parecida são diferentes e bem menores. 

As interferências de que falo são os erros que, por exemplo, um brasileiro pode cometer quando aprende espanhol e italiano ao mesmo tempo. 
Ex. Yo he detto(em espanhol) em vez de Yo he dicho , porque em italiano é Io ho detto.
Com português-espanhol esses exemplos são ainda mais abundantes:
Eu quiero falar muito bien português.  (uma frase em português de quem estudou primeiro espanhol).


Eu não gosto quando alguém(um estrangeiro) diz "gracias" comigo quando está falando em português. 
Mesmo assim, acho que é uma *boa idéia* aprender espanhol. Mas sempre com *atenção redobrada*.


----------



## Fluteroo

regalsun said:


> Muito obrigado a todos pelas repostas. Deveria ser uma viagem interessante, mas eu vou falar ambos idiomas competentemente!


                                                                 É só ver o que já antingiste em Português para acreditar cegamente nas tuas palavras. Garanto-te uma viagem maravilhosa , chéia de alegrias e surprêsas, como a de Charles Darwin no Beagle, vai acabar fazendo a Teoria da Evolução das Linguas, quando chegares às letras *Al* dos Diccionários, teras que mergulhar na História e aprenderás de que quando uma palavra do espanhol afastou-se da portuguesa ou ao avesso, é que sobrevive ainda a mozárabe no lugar da romana, verás palavras dos antigos celtas que coincidem com as faladas hoje no Cornwall. Quando venhas por aquí, na Austrália, vou-te levar até Timor Leste e farei que vejas quantas palavras do Português ficaram na língua dos Indonêsios... E de retorno fizeram que os brasileiros digam Chá como os chineses e não Té como os hispanos. Não hesites da certeza da certeza das tuas palavras aquí  em cima escritas.


----------



## Nanon

Eu não fui muito específica na resposta anterior. Não desaconselharia estudar ambas as línguas e não quero desanimar ao Regalsun. 
É possível aprender português e espanhol, sim, mas eu não recomendaria para um principiante fazê-lo partendo de zero ao mesmo tempo. O Regalsun já tem alguns conhecimentos prévios de português, portanto não será tão difícil para ele começar com o espanhol e assimilar noções, porém não estará isento de erros. 
Estou ciente das dificuldades... e da atenção que a aprendizagem conjunta requer. As interferências que o Regalsun irá sofrer serão tanto lexicais quanto gramaticais, e serão muitas, mas o esforço vale a pena...


----------



## Denis555

Fluteroo said:


> É só ver o que já antingiste em Português para acreditar cegamente nas tuas palavras. Garanto-te uma viagem maravilhosa , chéia de alegrias e surprêsas, como a de Charles Darwin no Beagle, vai acabar fazendo a Teoria da Evolução das Linguas, quando chegares às letras *Al* dos Diccionários, teras que mergulhar na História e aprenderás de que quando uma palavra do espanhol afastou-se da portuguesa ou ao avesso, é que sobrevive ainda a mozárabe no lugar da romana, verás palavras dos antigos celtas que coincidem com as faladas hoje no Cornwall. Quando venhas por aquí, na Austrália, vou-te levar até Timor Leste e farei que vejas quantas palavras do Português ficaram na língua dos Indonêsios... E de retorno fizeram que os brasileiros digam Chá como os chineses e não Té como os hispanos. Não hesites da certeza da certeza das tuas palavras aquí em cima escritas.


 
Essa viagem é fascinante e altamente _viciante_!


----------



## Fluteroo

Nanon said:


> Here are some examples of "interferences", as Denis555 says. Some of them are funny, sometimes one feels ashamed...
> 
> My experience is that sometimes I contaminate Spanish, which I speak fluently, with Portuguese because of the concentration it has taken for me to learn Portuguese seriously and to dissociate Portuguese from Spanish. So when I started to study Portuguese (and even now...) my speech was plagued with Spanish. But now errors and doubts also go backwards!...
> 
> Otherwise, I would say "¡Adelante! ¡Bienvenido a bordo!"  E divirta-se com a gramática e as palavras que atrapalham!...
> 
> By the way, Fluteroo is right, the Portuguese keyboard is extremely convenient for more than one Romance language. If you decide to write French, you will also be able to write Ç, and all accents in upper case (with a French keyboard, you can't)!...                                                         Ma copine vietnamènne de Paris me rendait une visite à Sydney, elle se gratait la tête devant le clavier anglais, après quelques reinseignements de ma part , elle commencait à écrire même en Viêt Ngŭ, Français et quoi qu' il arrive! Ajoutons y le Guaraní comme autre posibilité.


----------



## aeromozo

I have to say that learning Portuguese has not been that hard for me. I Am a Spanish Native who also speaks fluent English . I started studying Portuguese by myself about   6 months ago so I could qualify as a Portuguese speaker with my Airline so I can work flights to Brazil. I took the test shortly after my first post here and I passed it. I Am so excited but at the same time I Am fearful of my first flight to Brazil as a speaker next month. I think learning both languages may not be a great idea but after all different people have different levels of ability to learn languages. After only 6 months of watching Globo TV ,reading lots of books and talking to my apartment walls in Portuguese I can now keep a conversation in Portuguese (Of course Basic stuff, nothing too complex) . But just the thought of learning Spanish and Portuguese at the same time could be confusing itself. I Am still having a few problems with all the "SHHH"  and  "GGGG" sounds and also with the way the "R" is pronounced back there in your throat like in the word "Porta". Another VERY difficult thing for Spanish speakers or at least for me is that nasal sound, its just not normal for me, it is actually funny because the only time you would speak with a nasal sound in Spanish is when You have a cold or sinus problem so it takes a little getting used to. For now I guess I will continue with my Spanish/Portuguese mix until I start my real life practice next month.  So, for the person here who is trying to learn both languages at the same time, good luck, You will do fine. As you can see I still do not feel prepared to write in Portuguese ,sorry.


----------



## Espinharas

Sou brasileiro, mas estou fazendo a experiência de morar na Itália com um grupo de pessoas hispanofalantes. Falo espanhol fluentemente e também italiano, mas, em algumas situações, muito raras, as três se misturam um pouco. Eu diria ao amigo de língua inglesa que seria melhor dar mais bases ao português para iniciar essa aventura maravilhosa com o espanhol. Boa sorte!


----------



## avok

Denis555 said:


> Eu não gosto quando alguém(um estrangeiro) diz "gracias" comigo quando está falando em português.


 
Don't you think your signature "Ik weet dat ik niets weet." which is obviously a quote from a Greek man in Dutch is not much different than saying "Gracias" to a Brazilian ? Some Dutch speakers may also not like a quote in dutch made by a "estrangeiro", né?



regalsun said:


> Olá a todos,
> Tenho aprendido português desde Março 2006, e acho que aprendi muito, mas não sou fluente (nem perto , um dia talvez), mas gostaria de perguntar a vocês que falam ambos idiomas, se seria difícil de aprender espanhol também, sem perder o português que eu já aprendi. O que vocês acham? Muito obrigado.


 
Hi, If you don't have any particular reason for wanting to learn Spanish, I'd advise you to learn a different Latin language such as Italian, French etc.. rather than Spanish.


----------



## Fonεtiks

avok said:


> Hi, If you don't have any particular reason for wanting to learn Spanish, I'd advise you to learn a different Latin language such as Italian, French etc.. rather than Spanish.



Waarom? Why? Por qué?


----------



## Denis555

avok said:


> Don't you think your signature "Ik weet dat ik niets weet." which is obviously a quote from a Greek man in Dutch is not much different than saying "Gracias" to a Brazilian ? Some Dutch speakers may also not like a quote in dutch made by a "estrangeiro", né?


 
What I was saying is that when you're speaking a language such as Portuguese you should be careful not to use Spanish words. In the same way that you should avoid Portuguese words or constructions when speaking Spanish. It's just that we've got to make an effort to keep the languages apart.

But that doesn't mean that you should avoid speaking whatever you like in a foreign language. Well, on the contrary it's really nice if a Japanese guy speaks Hindi, a German speaks Spanish, an American or a Turkish guy speaks Portuguese. I think that's why these forums are so great!

And I also think that we should mingle languages with other types of cultural expressions more! For example, that would be nice to listen to "Samba" in Japanese or Heavy Metal in Turkish!

About the Dutch "Ik weet dat ik niets weet" (= All I know is that I know nothing. or in Portuguese: Só sei que nada sei) by Socrates, it could be written in any language. By the way I lived in Holland for ten years. Technically I'm also Dutch, I've got Dutch nationality as well.


----------



## ryba

Agate said:


> Learning another language is always exciting and I think that new excitement will help you to advance quickly.


 When I am very tired of Spanish, the other romance languages I learn are my "sweet escape", I agree with you. 



IsaC said:


> So my advice is that you should finish learning portuguese and when you feel fluent then you can start with spanish, or that is a risk that it can harm your portuguese.



I also think it is waaay easier to learn languages gradually, for example:
advanced Portuguese - intermediate Spanish - beginner in French,
rather than starting many similar languages at a time.

It is a very good idea to learn things (structures, vocabulary) in several languages at a time, making comparisons, for example:

I'm learning catalan, the expression "*Com de costum*" is new to me. -> I translate it as *Comme d'habitude* in French (an expression I already know but I want to remember it better) -> I check if there is a similar expression in Portuguese and I write down _*Como de costume ->*_ I already know it is _*Como de costumbre*_ in Spanish, so I have just learnt some new things and strenghened the knowledge of the languages I'm more familiar with.

In the upper part of this post I wrote "  When I am very tired of Spanish, the other romance languages I learn are my "sweet escape" ". As you can see, it's not that much of an escape. It is more like a kind of "changing the ambience".

And remember: when in doubt, check even the most basic things, the differences between Portuguese and Spanish are often very subtle.


----------



## AGATHA2

regalsun said:


> Olá a todos,
> Tenho aprendido português desde Março 2006, e acho que aprendi muito, mas não sou fluente (nem perto , um dia talvez), mas gostaria de perguntar a vocês que falam ambos idiomas, se seria difícil de aprender espanhol também, sem perder o português que eu já aprendi. O que vocês acham? Muito obrigado.


 
If you are not a native speaker or absolutely perfect in one of them it will probably bring you more confusion than "light". They seem to be sooooo similar, but - generaly in very "delicate" situations - it may appear that they are not, and the problem is, that maybe you cant notice it and get in a lot of troubles. Believe me, I know what I´m speaking about


----------



## Orreaga

It depends on what you want to know the languages for. If it's for passive, armchair knowledge, like reading, listening to music or watching film in those languages, then it's probably fine to learn more than one at once, if you have the time. But if your goal is to speak and write the languages, I would advise going as far with Portuguese as you can, get lots of practice speaking (preferably spend some time in a lusophone country) and really become very comfortable and confident with it before embarking on learning a new Romance language. Even then, after starting Spanish, you'll need to maintain your Portuguese regularly or you risk "erasing" what you've learned, bit by bit, since the languages are very close.

Most language teachers I know would advise against learning more than one at once, unless you're just interested in it from a linguistic perspective, and not to become an advanced speaker. But if you're looking to develop all your passive and active skills in a language, it's very time-consuming, you should really spend all your available time on that one language, so dividing your time among two languages will be shortchanging both.  Preferable to learn one at a time.


----------

